

Beyond Automation - walterbell
https://hbr.org/2015/06/beyond-automation

======
dropit_sphere
One interesting effect not mentioned in the article: there will still be a net
jobs decrease, even as the median grows more prosperous.

Why? Because a "job" that is "created" is a static task, and that's exactly
what's being automated away. What will remain will be cyborg-people (whether
_physically_ or not; but aren't I talking into your brain right now with a
finger prosthetic?) coming up with unique value propositions.

